# Ausdruck dauert ewig



## tombe (9. November 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe schon seit viel zu langer Zeit das Problem das das Drucken auch von "kleinen" Dateien/Briefen bei mir minutenlang dauert.

Egal ob ich in unserer Warenwirtschaft einen Lieferschein drucke, ob ich in Word einen Brief geschrieben habe oder ob ich eine PDF-Datei drucken will.

Alleine schon bis der Druckdialog geöffnet wird dauert im Schnitt so locker 1 - 2 Minuten. Wenn ich den voreingestellten Drucker im Dialog wechseln muss und die Liste anklicke, friert das Fenster etwa genauso lange erstmal ein bevor dies dann möglich ist.

Es ist auch ein Geduldspiel wenn ich in Word die Seiteneinstellungen ändern will bzw. in die Seitenansicht wechsle. Auch das rechne ich mal dem "Druckerproblem" zu.

Da ich diese Probleme wie gesagt schon seit längerem habe, kann ich nicht sagen wann es genau angefangen hat bzw. ob und wenn ja hier im Netzwerk etwas geändert wurde.

Das einzige was ich weiß ist, das wir in diesem Zeitraum neue Drucker bekommen haben. Die alten Drucker und auch die Treiber sind alle vom System entfernt so das dadurch das Problem nicht ausgelöst werden kann (denke ich).

Hat mir jemand von euch einen Tipp wie ich dem Problem auf die Spur kommen kann!?

Danke Thomas


----------



## DrSoong (10. November 2011)

Hast du schon mal mit dem Taskmanager (oder z.B. ProcessExplorer) untersucht, ob da im Hintergrund was weiteres aufgerufen wird, was Rechenleistung benötigt (muss jetzt kein Virus sein, kann auch mit einem Druckertreiber zusammenhängen).


Der Doc!


----------



## kab-media (10. November 2011)

Bei mir hat sich der Drucker mal von selbst auf nen anderen Anschluss gestellt. Bzw. einfach noch einen USB Anschluss eingetragen. Das dauerte dann teilweise auch sehr lange. Nachdem ich das wieder gelöscht hatte, ging es normal.
Vielleicht ist bei Dir auch ein anderer Anschluss drin


----------



## tombe (10. November 2011)

Danke erstmal euch beiden für die Antworten.

@DrSoong: Im Taskmanager ist während des Druckens "spoolsv.exe" mit ca. 50-70% CPU-Auslastung der Job mit dem höchsten Wert.

@kab-media: Wie stelle ich fest ob da ein Anschluss dazu gekommen ist bzw. ob sich einer verstellt hat?


----------



## kab-media (10. November 2011)

Start --> Geräte und Drucker --> Drucker Rechtsklick --> Druckereigenschaften --> Tab Anschlüsse
Normalerweise steht dann da USB001. Bei mir stand damals USB001 und USB002. USB002 war angewählt.
Das hab ich dann wieder auf USB001 umgestellt. Dann gings wieder normal schnell.


----------

